# Identify and Price (older steel)



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Help please.
I know a guy with a frameset only for sale.(like this one I think) what am I looking at? 
It has the crome fork and stays. I cant remember if the frame was lugged or not. I have seen similar bikes on here with lugs. 
I'm really interested but I know nothing (first vintage steel) and don't want to over pay or get something I can't ride daily if I so choose. Thanks.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Lugged vs welded will make a difference in price. The lugged version of the one above would be most likely Columbus SLX or SL tubed and be mid-80's to very early 90's. A lugged version in good condition would probably bring $290-400 on eBay, CL or local sale would be a bit less.

You may move this to the Retro forum, you will get good info there.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Just got back from checking it out, er, buying it. It is lugged, I think the sticker on the seat tube said sl. For some reason I'm thinking el. Anyway, cable is internaly routed on chain stay. Forks are threaded and all chrome, not celeste on the crown like I have seen. Was a lot lighter than I thought it would be. Tubes are so thin feeling, I was kinda shocked. Was also surprised it has an English not Italian BB. 
I left the guy a deposit and I'll get her later.
Never thought I'd get a Bianchi, let alone a Celeste one, but it just spoke to me.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

looks like an higher end frame, but i can't be sure (i'm not expert). the original component spec as well as the dropouts should help the experts identify the bike.

anyway, it looks beautiful and should ride just as nice. congrats!


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

If the frame set was EL-OS you have quite a prize.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

mackgoo said:


> If the frame set was EL-OS you have quite a prize.


I got her for $250 so lets hope. I'll try to pick it up by the end of the week. Or I may go back tomorrow to take a pic or two.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

EL-OS seems to make sense with the internal routing and full chrome fork. I suspect it is a very nice frame and cannot wait to see pictures of it. What size?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

davcruz said:


> EL-OS seems to make sense with the internal routing and full chrome fork. I suspect it is a very nice frame and cannot wait to see pictures of it. What size?


Measured to be a 55. A 55 is also stamped on the bottom of the BB.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

My TSX is lugged and has that same internal routing and chrome fork. Check the sticker on the seat tube, directly under the top tube junction, if it's still there...

Either way, it sounds like you got a great deal on a lovely frame


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

I've seen Bianchi's with the rear derailleur internal cable routing in SLX, TSX & EL-OS, so you got a good deal any way you look at it. Anxious to see photos. I have a 55 cm TSX model and love it.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

The sticker on the seat tube just says EL, no OS. Pics to come in a bit.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

I just found this.
EL	Tube set for time trials over even terrain, climbs and triathlon events.Super-lightweight thanks to the reduced thickness of tubing made from the exclusive Nivacrom" steel with a very high yield point.
Double-butted tubes and oval, butted unicrown fork blades. Nivacrom Steel - Weight: 1670 g	
0.6/0.8

butted

0.8/0.5/0.8

double butted

0.7/0.4/0.7

double butted

0.8/1.2

butted unicrown

0.7

0.6

2/1.55

butted + helical reinforcements

1

EL
OVERSIZE	Drawing on the experience with the EL set in the toughest professional competitions, this set features tubes of comparable lightness but with increased diameters for greater rigidity thanks to the use of the exclusive Nivacrom* steel.
Nivacrom® Steel - Weight: 1800 g	
0.6/0.8

butted

0.7/0.4/0.7

double butted

0.7/0.4/0.7

double butted

1/0.6

butted unicrown

0.6/0.8

butted

0.7

2/1.55

butted + helical reinforcements

0.8


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

O.K. lets try some pics.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I just noticed looking at that seat tube sticker it says "over" on one side of the bird and "size" on the other.:thumbsup:


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

EL-OS, I love it and you got a great deal on that frame, Celeste no less! I am always watching for something like that to pop up locally, nothing yet though...

Enjoy the ride, what components you going to use for the build?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I think it will be a Shimano mix. He also has a brand new (old stock) Ultegra Octolink crank he said he'd sell me for $120. Been looking on line for some other parts. Need to find a quill stem, headset and some shifters.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Cane Creek makes a nice polished threaded headset. I'm still searching for my perfect quill stem. I'd love to find a polished one with a 2-bolt removable faceplate.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

gotta go campagnolo on a bike like that. you just gotta. as far as headsets, CK or campag.

nice frame, i'm so jealous.


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

Woohoo.What a great score for $250. Congrats, keep putting up pics as it comes together.

Here's mine, with my vote for Campagnolo

<a href="https://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/TSX/?action=view&current=IMG_0923.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/TSX/IMG_0923.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks all. I can't wait to get her on the road.
About Campy, I'm not familiar with it at all. I was a Shimano guy now a Sram guy. I have some Shimano stuff around and I know more about it. But anyway, I think this bike was meant for Shimano because like I said in my first post it has an English not Italian BB, wich is wierd considering the guy said orig owner said he bought it new in Italy.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah the english BB is a little curious--I wonder why they'd put an english BB on a lugged 90's italian bike.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

charlox5 said:


> Yeah the english BB is a little curious--I wonder why they'd put an english BB on a lugged 90's italian bike.


My 1996 TSX has an English BB shell too and, according to the interwebs, was originally equipped with Campy Chorus. Go figure...

BikePedia - 1996 Bianchi TSX Complete Bicycle Chorus&Type=bike


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

From what I've read the EL-OS was only sold as a frameset and was used by Biachi sponsored pros. If that were the case I would imagine if a team also had a Shimano deal they would need English BB's. Or if someone was buying as a frameset they may not have wanted Campy. 
Just a guess.


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

I think, by the mid nineties, the English bottom bracket was becoming the standard. You could buy a English thread Campagnolo bottom bracket - they weren't all Italian, just because they were from an Italian company. I believe the English thread bottom brackets were just easier to get from most component manufacturers. My TSX Bianchi also has an English bottom bracket.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I see PBK has full Tiagra groups for $460. Includes, cranks, BB, shifters, brakes, frnt and rear der., cass. and chain. All I'll need is a headstet, bars, and either a quill stem adapter(I have extra newer stems) or a quill stem and a seat post. I have all the other parts I need.
Tiagra in my experience has been plenty good for what I'll be doing on this bike. JRA.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I see PBK, for a hundred more bucks, has Veloce groups. Hmmm..
Anyone familiar with this gruppo?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

The plot thickens, just checked Ribble. Cheaper than PBK by a bunch.


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

Both groups work well, but Tiagra just looks cheap. Veloce all the way.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

velomateo said:


> Both groups work well, but Tiagra just looks cheap. Veloce all the way.


I would go with the Campy for sure but all my other stuff is Sram or Shimano. I wouldn't be able to switch wheels back and forth. And, I'd have to buy a set of Campy compatible wheels.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

T K said:


> Thanks all. I can't wait to get her on the road.
> About Campy, I'm not familiar with it at all. I was a Shimano guy now a Sram guy. I have some Shimano stuff around and I know more about it. But anyway, I think this bike was meant for Shimano because like I said in my first post it has an English not Italian BB, wich is wierd considering the guy said orig owner said he bought it new in Italy.


My name is Bruce and I'm a Campyholic. This is where you make the change. Italian steel, any Italian for that matter requires Tulio at the helm. Heck the frame is 90's vintage pick up some 90's vintage Record it'll be cheap but EXCELLENT.
English VS Italian is a misnomer all Bianchi's are English. If it was meant for ShimaNO it would be Japanese.
Really, take this opportunity to get to know the only REAL component manufacturer. The thing that's great about Campy is it's not throw away. All the components can be rebuilt and will last pretty much forever.
Excellent score on the frame set that is a real high point in the history of the sport.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

T K said:


> I see PBK, for a hundred more bucks, has Veloce groups. Hmmm..
> Anyone familiar with this gruppo?


Hit Ebay and get 90's vintage Record.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Campagnolo Record 10sp Ergopower Carbon Shifters | eBay
You could even go 2K.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Here's what belongs.Campagnolo Record Titanium 8 speed Shifters shifter Ti Ergopower Great Condition | eBay


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Campagnolo Shamal 12 HPW Titanium tubular wheelset 9 speed Vintage VGC Campy | eBay
You could rebuild the shifters to 9Sp. Do you see the coolness factor?


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

I've been following this thread and I'll simply get sick to the point of death if I see ShimaNO or SRAM on this thing.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks mack. I've got more research to do.
And why do Bianchis come with English BBs?


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm not sure. I also had a TSX UL which to my surprise was English. I remember I not really thinking bought Bought Italian and it didn't work.
Hit Ebay and do it up right. Or Sell it to me for 400 bucks and I'll take care of it. Buy the way Email Columbus a picture of the frame set sticker and they'll send you a new one.


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

Veloce is a 10 speed group - not 11, so you can use Shimano/SRAM wheels. I rode my old Campy Record 10 group with a Shimano cassette for years with no troubles.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

NO ShimaNO.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

mackgoo said:


> Buy the way Email Columbus a picture of the frame set sticker and they'll send you a new one.


No way! That's sweet!


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

velomateo said:


> Veloce is a 10 speed group - not 11, so you can use Shimano/SRAM wheels. I rode my old Campy Record 10 group with a Shimano cassette for years with no troubles.


I have never heard this to be true. If it is, I would totally get the new Veloce gruppo. I just didn't want to have to get a new set of wheels right from jump street. I have a set of all silver Nuevations that would look nice for the time being. That is one thing I know for sure, all components will be silver.:thumbsup:
Oh, and would one use the Campy or a Shimano chain or would it matter?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Picked her up yesterday. I was happy as a lark all day. Can't wait to start my build.
I'm thinking it's gonna be Veloce with some Velo Orange bits.
I was noticing looking closer at the fork, wich is a beauty, it has Camagnolo stamped on the drops.
Maybe I'll start a new thread when I start the build.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

T K said:


> Picked her up yesterday. I was happy as a lark all day. Can't wait to start my build.
> I'm thinking it's gonna be Veloce with some Velo Orange bits.
> I was noticing looking closer at the fork, wich is a beauty, it has Camagnolo stamped on the drops.
> Maybe I'll start a new thread when I start the build.


congratulations! sounds like you're heading in a similar direction that I'm headed, just with a much nicer frame :cryin:


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Keep us up dated. As a side note, make sure you get a can of frame saver and do the deed before you build it up.


----------



## twen (Mar 25, 2012)

That's interesting, the way the stem in the original photo appears to have a convex curvature. I haven't seen that before.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

A bit of an update. 
I have been going crazy on how to build this thing up. Sure Campy would be sweet, but I'd have to get everything. Shimano and Sram stuff I already have. Been looking at prices and comparing. 
I think I have made up my mind and have done a few things already. 
I took it to the LBS and had him install a headset. He had to mill the crown on the fork because someone tried to take a file to it to make it a 26mm and did a bad job. I decided on just putting a cheaper Tange headset in for now. He had an old perfect 3T quill stem he sold me for 5 bucks and a new Kalloy seat post for $20. So for 40 bucks I got a headset, seat post and stem. Not too shabby.Today I ordered a new set of Civia Bryant bars for $23. 
My goal now is to just get it on the road for as little money as possible and the decide if I really want to get all crazy with it or just ride it as is. Heck I may ride it and go, meh. So why go all out with new Campy stuff now. I have a 9 spd D/A rear der. and cassette, a sram braze on front der. and cranks, and a few sets of Shimano compatable wheels. All I need are some Shimano 9 speed shifters. There is a bike swap meet next weekend, maybe I'll luck out.


----------



## Island Volpe (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh, so sweet! Keep us updated on the build. Thanks.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Just took advantage of some smokin' hot deals on Campy stuff at Ribble. Will be using my D/A 9 spd. rear der. and cassette. I just read the they both work great with Campy 10 speed. Win win. 
Pics comming soon.


----------



## bud wiser (Jan 2, 2003)

T K said:


> Just took advantage of some smokin' hot deals on Campy stuff at Ribble. Will be using my D/A 9 spd. rear der. and cassette. I just read the they both work great with Campy 10 speed. Win win.
> Pics comming soon.


If ever a bike called for Campagnolo, this is the one! Please no Shimano! If you contact me, I'll trade you a beautiful silver 10s Campy derailleur and maybe a Wheels Manufacturing conversion cassette for your DA. The WM cassette fits on Shimano wheels, but has Campy's cassette spacing. I could use the DA on my dad's bike.


----------

